# I ordered my new started pullets!



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I ordered 3 black australorp pullets and they will be 20 weeks old!

I hate raising baby chicks. It's like raising puppies... They are cute when they are not yours.

They are coming the 21st of April to avoid any ice storms or late freezes. I don't have any good winter systems in place.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That sure helps with the stress, on them and you! I don't sell many started chicks unless I have some that take that long to sell, but do get the occasional request, if I am raising some for me, makes it fun,and not work. 


Jim


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nothing wrong with getting happy healthy pullets. That way you get to avoid the worries that come with having wee chicks.  Looking forward to pictures of your new sweeties when they arrive in April.


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a good age. Less work and they're past the "look at them wrong and die stage." My son wanted little chicks but we have no place to brood (that my husband would allow) so we're getting older chicks. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

MelTx said:


> That's a good age. Less work and they're past the "look at them wrong and die stage." My son wanted little chicks but we have no place to brood (that my husband would allow) so we're getting older chicks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


Yea that's why I hate baby chicks. The best survival rate I heard was 80% lived and the worst was 100% died. I suck with hardy house plants as is. My bet is a 60-75% survival rate when I have to do chicks (depending on the amount and if there is a 75% of that number i.e. out of 5, 3 would live being 60%)

My husband doesn't like indoor chicks either.


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

hellofromtexas said:


> Yea that's why I hate baby chicks. The best survival rate I heard was 80% lived and the worst was 100% died. I suck with hardy house plants as is. My bet is a 60-75% survival rate when I have to do chicks (depending on the amount and if there is a 75% of that number i.e. out of 5, 3 would live being 60%)
> 
> My husband doesn't like indoor chicks either.


Mine didn't even want them in the garage. And since he's a clean freak I have to plan on scooping poop every day. I don't mind. I've shoveled all kinds of animal poo!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

It's kinda the same management of cat litter


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

In my grown chickens area,I clean the poo up every morning. 


Jim


----------

